# Phrag. Fritz Schomburg 'Prarie Rose'



## Drorchid (Dec 5, 2008)

Our first Phrag. Fritz Schomburg (besseae x kovachii) opened up. This one was made with besseae flavum making it a nice coral pink. The flower is about 11.5 cm across and the petals are about 4 cm wide. There were so many crosses I wanted to make with it, so it was a hard choice to decide. As the pollinia are relatively large I could divide them in two, unfortunately the half of one pollinia was not developed, so I was able to make 3 crosses with it (I have not used it as a pod parent, thinking the plant is too small yet). I finally decided to back cross it onto a besseae flavum, onto our 4N besseae 'Rob's Choice' AM/AOS and onto one of our best Phrag. Pink Panther's.

















Robert


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 5, 2008)

nice.


----------



## nikv (Dec 5, 2008)

Very pretty! :drool:


----------



## toddybear (Dec 5, 2008)

You can see the kovachii in the petals for sure, yet the lip is pure besseae...great combo of the two parents.


----------



## Elena (Dec 5, 2008)

I just love the colour!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 5, 2008)

Yay kovachibesseae hybrids! 
Robert, for vigor and light color, if possible, I would recommend crossing it with your Emerald Fire or something w/ pearcei in it.


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 5, 2008)

Perdee sweet!


----------



## swamprad (Dec 5, 2008)

It's beautiful! I want it!


----------



## Heather (Dec 5, 2008)

That's a really nice one, Robert.


----------



## P-chan (Dec 5, 2008)

Be still my heart!! How beautiful! As has already been stated, you can clearly see both parents! I need to breath into a paper bag, now! :crazy:


----------



## Ron-NY (Dec 5, 2008)

:drool: I really like it! And I am glad you back crossed it onto the flavum. Rob what are the measurements on the petal span?


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 5, 2008)

Stunning. Great shape and beautiful/sweet color.


----------



## Gilda (Dec 5, 2008)

Stunning !! I love the soft pink color !!


----------



## John M (Dec 5, 2008)

Super results! I REALLY like this one. I must get one of these.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 5, 2008)

That's a beauty - lovely baby pink. :clap:


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 5, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Dec 6, 2008)

Very nice colour!


----------



## terryros (Dec 6, 2008)

I had the privilege of being in Orchids Limited in Plymouth, Minnesota yesterday morning shortly after Robert had shot the photo. The plant is more impressive in person because of course the size stands out better. There was some guessing about how long the flower was going to last. It would sure be nice if these hybrids aren't one flower things that last only 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Drorchid (Dec 6, 2008)

Welcome aboard Terry! and actually it looks like it is going to have at least 2 flowers.

Robert


----------



## Drorchid (Dec 6, 2008)

Ron-NY said:


> :drool: I really like it! And I am glad you back crossed it onto the flavum. Rob what are the measurements on the petal span?



Like I mentioned the flower is about 11.5 cm across (each petal is about 5.5 to 6 cm across) and the petals are 4 cm wide.

Robert


----------



## John M (Dec 6, 2008)

Robert, have you bloomed any of this cross that was made with a peach, orange and/or, red besseae? It'd be interesting to see the differences in the colour of the offspring from all those matings.


----------



## Drorchid (Dec 6, 2008)

John M said:


> Robert, have you bloomed any of this cross that was made with a peach, orange and/or, red besseae? It'd be interesting to see the differences in the colour of the offspring from all those matings.



No this has been the first kovachi cross that has bloomed for us, but we have a bunch of other kovachii hybrids in bud at the moment, so I will post those when they are in bloom, but so far I know the only ones we have that are made with besseae are with the flavum besseae. We do have dalesandroi x kovachii. I think the ones that are made with the regular besseae are darker and more red in color.

Robert


----------



## smartie2000 (Dec 6, 2008)

I think this is my fav one I've seen of this cross


----------



## Kevin (Dec 6, 2008)

I don't see this cross listed on your site. Is it for sale?


----------



## Drorchid (Dec 6, 2008)

Kevin said:


> I don't see this cross listed on your site. Is it for sale?


No we only had a few of this cross so that is why they are not listed, and so far I know they are not for sale, but you can call us and ask Jerry or Jason, he may have one or 2 plants that he will be willing to sell.

Robert


----------



## Kevin (Dec 6, 2008)

Actually, I think Jason brought one to Winnipeg - I should have picked it up when I had a chance! Maybe I should just get my Haley Decker to bloom first, then go on to other kovachii crosses.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 8, 2008)

So far the first Pk hybrids I've known to bloom and be available in blooming size are the x Eric Young and x besseae.


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Dec 8, 2008)

I love the coloring! I'm really looking forward to seeing the results of the cross w/ Pink Panther too - should be some really lovely pastels in that group!


----------

